# Portland, Oregon or Vancouver, Washington?



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anybody know of any SA support groups in the Portland Metro area? Or in Vancouver. I've been doing my research and so far have found nothing. If anyone knows of one, let me know.n :sas


----------



## jjbnum3 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi

I think this is the same one I posted before,about a year or so ago.
I know nothing about it though.I think it right outside of Portland.

If it was closer to me,I think I would try it out..At least

As I been to A support group before in another state,before my family and I moved up to Oregon.And all though it was hard going the first time.
I glad I went,as everyone was supported.
The people in the group(most had some from of Anxiety) were understand when I didn't want to talk much.

Also it was my social outing,the only friends I had in the area besides my dog,were a few relatives and I also belong to bicycling club..

Now my wife and kids and one more on the way are my family and friends.

If you have any more ?,feel free to ask.
And good luck.

Joe

http://www.freedomfromfear.org/supportgroup.asp

OREGON

ANXIETY DISORDERS SUPPORT GROUP Legacy Mt. Hood Medical Center 24880 SE Stark Street Gresham, OR 97030 Contact: Patricia (Patty) L. Brost, RN Phone: (503) 674-1287


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Joe, I will try this out.


----------

